# Ryzen 5 1600x Temperatur zu hoch?



## shorty1990 (14. Juli 2019)

Hallo Community,

Ein Kolege hat mir heute erzählt das sein Ryzen 1600x unter Last gerne so um die 85-89c bei normaler Zimmertemperatur 20-25c warm wird.
Aktuell hat er dort eine Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML120 drauf. Gut das Teil sieht für mich auf den ersten Blick nicht sehr leistungsfähig aus.
Jedoch empfinde ich die genannten Temperaturen schon extrem krass. Leider habe ich keinen Referenzwert was diese AIO Kühlung so leisten kann.
Wie seht ihr das?


Gruß


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Juli 2019)

So eine 120er AiO ist nicht besser als ein mittelklasse Luftkühler. Je nachdem wie er den Radi montiert hat und die restliche Belüftung aussieht, sind die Temperaturen schon realistisch. Spannung der CPU spielt natürlich auch eine Rolle und die Angabe fehlt leider. Abwärme einer vorhandenen Grafikkarte sollte man auch beachten. Also ohne komplette Angaben und systemrelevante Informationen gehen die Temps in Ordnung.


----------



## Fila3112 (14. Juli 2019)

Diese Temperatur ist nicht ungewöhnlich für einen AMD.

Aber es ist halt schwer zu erkennen wie man was bei dir besser machen kann da jedes System anders ist. 
Wie sieht z.b. dein airflow aus und wo ist der Radiator befestigt. 
Ich habe die gleiche AIO aber in der 240er Version und sie kühlt einen ryzen 2700x und ich muss sagen das Teil war sein Geld Wert,  auch wenn es eins der günstigeren Modelle war tut es absolut seinen Dienst. 

Mein Radiator z.b. ist in der Front eingebaut so das der radiator durch 2 frontĺüfter Frischluft zieht (pull) und 2 Lüfter hinter dem Radiator die die Luft ins Gehäuse blasen um dann durch 2 Lüfter im Deckel und 1 Lüfter im Heck nach außen befördert wird. 

Meine CPU wird nie wärmer als 50°-60 °.
Die CPU läuft auf standart Taktrate und die Spannung liegt bei Ca. 1.35V

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fila3112 (14. Juli 2019)

Hier noch mal zu Veranschailichung wie ich es verbaut habe.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2019)

Fila3112 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zu Veranschailichung wie ich es verbaut habe.


Dreh die oberen Lüfter um.
Die kühlen mit heißer Luft.


----------



## shorty1990 (14. Juli 2019)

Ja da habt ihr recht,
man sollte nicht so mit den Infos geizen.
Airflow technisch denke ich nciht, das es hier ein Problem gibt. 3 140er Lüfter saugen die Luft raus und der 120er Radiator(oben befestigt) Zieht seine Luft von aussen an.
Zur aktuell anliegenden Vcore Spannung kann ich noch nichts sagen. Ich frage ihn mal und reiche die Info nach.


----------



## Windjammer (14. Juli 2019)

Seh ich da gerade ein Asus X470 Prime? Hattest Du Probleme bei der Backplate? Es heißt ab und an die wären großflächig verklebt und müssten teilweise mit Föhn ect. entfernt werden.


----------



## shorty1990 (14. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Dreh die oberen Lüfter um.
> Die kühlen mit heißer Luft.



Nett das du den Kollegen darauf hinweißt. Jedoch bin ich der Threadersteller und das Foto hat nichts mit dem Problem zutun


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2019)

shorty1990 schrieb:


> Jedoch bin ich der Threadersteller und das Foto hat nichts mit dem Problem zutun


Schön, daß du keine Bilder lieferst.


----------



## janni851 (14. Juli 2019)

Da saugen die 140er aber gewaltig mehr Luft raus als der 120er reinbringt.

Ich habe z.B. 3x 120er einblasend in der Front bei mir, einen 120er hinten ausblasend und die CPU wird gekühlt von einer 240er Aio auf welcher zwei E-Loops sitzen die aber sehr langsam drehen. 

Würde da mal wenigstens einen 140er ebenfalls einblasen lassen damit mehr Frischluft kommt. Im worst case sitzt der 120er auf der Aio nämlich noch nach dem Radiator und bringt warme Luft rein.

Grüße


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## evilgrin68 (14. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schön, daß du keine Bilder lieferst.



Du hast schon gelesen, das es nicht um seinen PC geht... 

Ansonsten kann ich nichts gegen die Lüfterkonfig von Fila3112 sagen. Ich find da ist alles richtig herum.


----------



## wuselsurfer (14. Juli 2019)

evilgrin68 schrieb:


> Du hast schon gelesen, das es nicht um seinen PC geht...


Und der Kollege hat auch kein Handy?


----------



## shorty1990 (14. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und der Kollege hat auch kein Handy?


Ich habe doch genau beschrieben wieviele Lüfter verbaut sind und wie sie die Luft befördern.
Der Lüfter des Radiators ist direkt am Gehäusedeckel befestigt und  mit schaumstoff entkoppelt...somit kann er nur Luft von aussen bekommen.
Was willst du denn sonst noch auf einem Foto sehen? Die aktuelle Farbe der LED's?

Laut CPUZ liegt unter Last 1.52v Vcore an. Finde ich persönlich schon echt viel. Aber ich komme auch aus der Intel Welt....vieleicht ist das ja für AMD unbedenklich.
Ich habe ihm mal empfohlen die Defaults im Bios zu laden.....kann mir das halt selbst nicht anschauen...er wohnt halt 600km entfernt von mir.
Morgen werden wir nochmal nach einem aktuellen Bios schauen. Eventuell bringt das neue AGESA ja was. Wenn verfügbar für sein Board.


----------



## wuselsurfer (15. Juli 2019)

shorty1990 schrieb:


> Ich habe doch genau beschrieben wieviele Lüfter verbaut sind und wie sie die Luft befördern..


 Ein Bild sagt nun mal mehr, als 1000 Worte, aber wenn Du meinst ... .


----------



## shorty1990 (15. Juli 2019)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Ein Bild sagt nun mal mehr, als 1000 Worte, aber wenn Du meinst ... .


Sorry aber ist dir da nichts besseres eingefallen? Tuhe mir und den anderen doch bitte den gefallen und versuche in Zukunft lösungsorientiert zu denken.
Keiner deiner 3 Posts hatte mit meinem Problem zutun/war hilfreich. Du verlangst Fotos obwohl ich die Zuvor erfragten Informationen komplett aufgelistet habe.
Ich meine die anderen waren/sind ja auch in der Lage gute Tipps zu geben. Nimm dir am besten mal an denen ein Beispiel.

Wie auch immer. Danke für alle anderen Tipps. Nache nem Bios Reset liegen nun ca 1,3v an. Wir haben zusätzlich nochmal die Lüfteranordnung verbessert. Aktuell läuft die CPU auf 60c.


----------



## Ellina (15. Juli 2019)

Fila3112 schrieb:


> Hier noch mal zu Veranschailichung wie ich es verbaut habe.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hätte ich bei meiner Aio auch gewollt. Geing nicht wegen Festplatten Käfigen / Halterungen. Sonst hätte ich keine HDD mehr unterbringen können.

Aber so ist es optimal und selbst wenn die Lüfter (pull) nicht sind dürften die mit den Restlichen lüftungs-Setup und einen lüfter der am boden montiert ist gute Werte ereicht werden.



shorty1990 schrieb:


> Nache nem Bios Reset liegen nun ca 1,3v an. Wir haben zusätzlich nochmal die Lüfteranordnung verbessert. Aktuell läuft die CPU auf 60c.



Dann hat diese Sache den Erfolg gebracht. 1,5v ist schon mächtig viel. Wenn du Exstrem overclockst mit flüssigen Stickstoff oder so kann man so viel volt anliegen lassen. Aber unter luft sagt der Bekannte Exstrem overlocker Der8auer sind 1,35v immernoch human. Alles andere krillt auf lange sich den cpu.


----------

